# [config X/xorg]driver video et activation glx(en cour)

## jenaimar

Bonjour à tous.

Cela fait assez bien trois jours que je me prend la tête pour l'activation 3d sur mon ordi et que je rencontre une foule de problèmes incomprehensibles.

Sachant que: 

- J'ai une Geforce2 Mx

-  Dans mon xorg.conf

............................................

driver "nvidia"

load "glx"

load "dri"

............................................

Ne démarre pas X et conduit à nvidia Xfree86 not found

j'ai aussi fait 

#opengl-update nvidia 

et suis tout à fait disposé à vous faire parvenir mon fichier de config noyau ou encore mon xorg.conf.

Je vous donne tout d'abord le résultat de glxinfo:

name of display: :0.0

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x21 24 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Toute aide est la bien venue, Merci.Last edited by jenaimar on Thu Aug 26, 2004 5:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sireyessire

je te cnseille de virer le load dri

----------

## boing

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=69179

et envoie plutot ton Xorg.0.log (dans /var/log/ si tu ne connais point), enfin la partie où une erreur apparait, s'il y en a une

----------

## jenaimar

ok pour la désactivation.

Pour le fichier y aurait pas un moyen de ne pas surcharger l'affichage avec mon fichier.

----------

## sireyessire

tu le fous sur un site à toi et tu mets le lien, ou tu le postes tel quel ce qui est un peu bourrin je te l'accorde

----------

## dabear

Avec XORG il vaut mieux utiliser des drivers assez récent pour geforce (ainsi que par rapport au noyau) donc je te conseille 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge nvidia-kernel
```

Au moins ta les derniers drivers et normalement pas de probleme pour lancer xorg.

(le load "dri" sert pour les carte ATI)

Sinon fait comme il dise envoi ton log de X

----------

## jenaimar

En voilà donc un fleurilège:

(**) |   |-->Monitor "myMonitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "myCard"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) XKB: rules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

(**) XKB: model: "pc104"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "fr"

(**) XKB: layout: "fr"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/CID/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/local/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(WW) (1400x1050,myMonitor) mode clock 122MHz exceeds DDC maximum 110MHz

(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (NVIDIA XFree86 driver not found)

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/CID/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/local/, removing from list!

----------

## sireyessire

 *dabear wrote:*   

> Avec XORG il vaut mieux utiliser des drivers assez récent pour geforce (ainsi que par rapport au noyau) donc je te conseille 
> 
> ```
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge nvidia-kernel
> ```
> ...

 

AAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH ne jamais faire ça  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

depuis le portage 2.0.50 la gestion des paquets unsatble est quasi parfaite voir ici

----------

## sireyessire

euh tu as emergé nvidia-glx avant de lancer le seveur x?

----------

## jenaimar

oui oui

----------

## jenaimar

trop tard pour ACCEPT_KEYWORD....

----------

## dabear

Si on ve de l'unstable il suffira juste de mettre le nom du truc qu'on veut dans /usr/portage/package.keywords

ce ki revient a faire un echo "nvidia-kernel" > /usr/portage/package.keywords

et ensuite d'emerger tout simplement ce ke l'on ve ??

(ai-je bien compris l'affaire ??)

----------

## jenaimar

nvidia-kernel est émergée, est ce que cela devrait mieux passer?

est ce que emerge -C nvidia... ?

est ce que toujours driver "nvidia" dans xorg.conf ?

que de questions  :Wink: .

----------

## sireyessire

 *dabear wrote:*   

> Si on ve de l'unstable il suffira juste de mettre le nom du truc qu'on veut dans /usr/portage/package.keywords
> 
> ce ki revient a faire un echo "nvidia-kernel" > /usr/portage/package.keywords
> 
> et ensuite d'emerger tout simplement ce ke l'on ve ??
> ...

 

c à peu près ça:

pour les nvidia-kernel ~arch sur un x86:

soit tout le temps en devel:

```
echo "media-video/nvidia-kernel   ~x86">>/etc/portage/package.keywords
```

soit supérieur à la version x.y.z 

```
echo ">media-video/nvidia-kernel-x.y.z">>/etc/portage/package.keywords
```

----------

## sireyessire

 *jenaimar wrote:*   

> nvidia-kernel est émergée, est ce que cela devrait mieux passer?
> 
> est ce que emerge -C nvidia... ?
> 
> est ce que toujours driver "nvidia" dans xorg.conf ?
> ...

 

il te faut 2 choses: nvidia-kernel pour le support de ta carte au niveau noyau (à rajouter dans le /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-X.Y suiavant le kernel que tu utilises)

et nvidia-glx pour les extensions glx

[EDIT]et il faut que ce soit les mêmes verions entre glx et kernel donc si tu en mets un en ~arch il faut mettre l'autre aussi

----------

## jenaimar

je rajoute quoi exactement dans /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-X.Y

nvidia-kernel.ko ?

et pour nvidia-glx, je l'ai emerge mais j'y ai pas touche après.

----------

## sireyessire

 *jenaimar wrote:*   

> je rajoute quoi exactement dans /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-X.Y
> 
> nvidia-kernel.ko ?
> 
> et pour nvidia-glx, je l'ai emerge mais j'y ai pas touche après.

 

juste nvidia et tu rebootes (ou tu fais un modprobe nvidia pour le lancer)

----------

## jenaimar

pardon je crois que j'ai pigé tout seul!

----------

## jenaimar

ok

mon /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6:

snd_via82xx

nvidia-kernel

nvidia-glx

resultat au boot:

!! can not load nvidia-kernel          not

et la meme pour glx

le startx me met dedans j'ai plus qu'a rebooter à la main apres

----------

## sireyessire

 *jenaimar wrote:*   

> ok
> 
> mon /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6:
> 
> snd_via82xx
> ...

 

juste nvidia dans le modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

----------

## jenaimar

je reboot ou je fais modprobe nvidia et je tu X

----------

## sireyessire

comme tu le sens

----------

## jenaimar

alors:

/etc/X11/xorg.conf:

#######################################################################

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"  	# Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

   Load       "glx"

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath	"/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

#    Option "DontZap"

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier	"Keyboard1"

    Driver	"Keyboard"

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

#    Option	"Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"	"xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"	"pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"	"fr"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier	"Mouse1"

    Driver	"mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "PS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

#    Option "Resolution"	"256"

#    Option "Protocol"	"Xqueue"

#    Option "BaudRate"	"9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"	"150"

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "myMonitor"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 82.0

    VertRefresh 60-90

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier	"Standard VGA"

    VendorName	"Unknown"

    BoardName	"Unknown"

#    Chipset	"generic"

    Driver     "vga"

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam	256

#    Clocks	25.2 28.3

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "myCard"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    #VideoRam    65536

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "myCard"

    Monitor     "myMonitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

#######################################################################

le lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia               2074888  0

snd_via82xx            23684  0

le startx qui plante == reboot à la main

----------

## kernelsensei

donne plutot le log quand ca plante !

et lis ça  :Evil or Very Mad: 

boing te l'avait deja signalé !!!

autrement faut pas oublier de faire un 

```
opengl-update nvidia
```

----------

## jenaimar

désolé pour le formatage du sujet et le 

opengl-update nvidia déjà fait, merci.

----------

## sireyessire

 *jenaimar wrote:*   

> désolé pour le formatage du sujet et le 
> 
> opengl-update nvidia déjà fait, merci.

 

poste ce que dis le serveur X au moment de l'erreur

----------

## kernelsensei

ouais, et maintenant on modifie le titre ...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## sireyessire

Oui pour mon 666 post, je vais faire le méchant.

 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

édites ce titre ou personne ne te répondra plus 

 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

NB: c'est drôle, ça n'arrive qu'une fois (666) mais sérieusement, il y a un formatage de titre que l'on te demande de respecter pour une meillure lisibilité  :Wink: 

----------

## jenaimar

je sais pas comment le modifier, j'ai cherché sans succes pour que tu puisse mieux domir cette nuit.

Pour le log en fait il est un peut gros tu t'en doute et il n'y pas de EE, que des WW:

###################################################################

Release Date: 18 December 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.7

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.8-gentoo-r1 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux Ulysse 2.6.8-gentoo-r1 #1 Sat Aug 21 16:32:55 CEST 2004 i686

Build Date: 25 August 2004

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Aug 26 19:23:31 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "myMonitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "myCard"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) XKB: rules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

(**) XKB: model: "pc104"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "fr"

(**) XKB: layout: "fr"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/CID/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/local/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(**) VESA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) VESA(0): Total Memory: 1024 64KB banks (65536kB)

(WW) VESA(0): config file hsync range 31.5-82kHz not within DDC hsync ranges.

(II) VESA(0): myMonitor: Using hsync range of 31.50-82.00 kHz

(II) VESA(0): myMonitor: Using vrefresh range of 60.00-90.00 Hz

(II) VESA(0): Not using mode "1280x1024" (no mode of this name)

(--) VESA(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)

(**) VESA(0):  Built-in mode "1024x768"

(**) VESA(0):  Built-in mode "800x600"

(**) VESA(0):  Built-in mode "640x480"

(**) VESA(0):  Built-in mode "640x400"

(--) VESA(0): Display dimensions: (320, 240) mm

(--) VESA(0): DPI set to (81, 81)

(II) VESA(0): Attempting to use 85Hz refresh for mode "1024x768" (118)

(II) VESA(0): Attempting to use 85Hz refresh for mode "800x600" (115)

(II) VESA(0): Attempting to use 85Hz refresh for mode "640x480" (112)

(II) VESA(0): Attempting to use 85Hz refresh for mode "640x400" (13e)

(**) VESA(0): Using "Shadow Framebuffer"

(II) Loading sub module "shadow"

(II) LoadModule: "shadow"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libshadow.a

(II) Module shadow: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

00,0x4000000)

(**) Option "Protocol" "PS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/psaux"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "PS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(==) Mouse1: Buttons: 3

(II) Keyboard "Keyboard1" handled by legacy driver

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/CID/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/local/, removing from list!

(II) 3rd Button detected: disabling emulate3Button

################################################################

un résumé

----------

## sireyessire

merci de te soucier de mon sommeil, pour éditer ton titre, il faut éditer le premier post du thread et modifier son titre   :Razz:   puis valider

sinon d'après ce que je vois de ces logs, tu charges le driver vesa pour l'affichage pas le nvidia

----------

## jenaimar

non c'est une erreure a force de faire trop de xorg.conf je charge bien le nvidia.

par contre ça plante toujours et je vais etre contraint de vous dire à demain.

Merci tout de meme, et ne fléchissez par sur la surveillance des sujets mals formattés  :Wink:  (il doit meme y avoir quelques fautes qui trainent dans mes messages)

----------

